# What do you want for christmas?



## agriffin (Nov 10, 2010)

What is your one wish for Christmas?  It can be a 'thing' that can be bought or it can be a wish.

Mine is a ring on my finger and new home with a BIG kitchen!  lol

If I can't have that...then a Soaphutch soap mold will work!  

What do you want?


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2010)

A new house with bigger rooms (right now we live in one side of a 2-family house and while it's 3 stories and has vertical space, the rooms are small. which is problematic when half the people in the house are huge.)

*Shorter toilets.  Don't laugh.  We just replaced the toilets and the new ones are too high.  I cannot sit with my heels on the floor to save my life.  This aggravates me.  But they are new and so aren't going to be replaced.*

For my hairy half to THINK about what works for our new blended family instead of just assuming that what used to work for his half will be good for us (case in point - toilets.  his half is over 6'. my half is on the tiny side.)

(I'm venting.  What I really want is a ring.)


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2010)

I want a new crab.



Halloween Hermit Crab! 
for my saltwater aquarium.


I think that's it! ... a shampoo bar maybe... LOL!  :wink:


----------



## ilove2soap (Nov 10, 2010)

That my family can all be together this Christmas.  My brother and his wife and kiddos live in Florida and we haven't had a "family" Christmas together in about 3 years. They told me they are planning on coming this year so maybe my wish will come true!
Oh, and I hope that all of YOUR wishes come true!!


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd really like a new Boyfriend and a motor home so I can get away from the nutz


----------



## cwarren (Nov 10, 2010)

I would Really Love to have my own home.. we lost our home 2 years ago and went from 2700 sq ft Victorian with 2 car garage to a trailer.. and we had to leave the state for work  :cry: ..  I dont even have room for family to visit..


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I would Really Love to have my own home.. we lost our home 2 years ago and went from 2700 sq ft Victorian with 2 car garage to a trailer.. and we had to leave the state for work  :cry: ..  I dont even have room for family to visit..





{{hugs}}


----------



## glenolam (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd really like to be at peace for once!  Lately I've been over stressed and felt like everything and everyone depended and was waiting on ME...

I really need to learn better ways to de-stress myself....at least for now a glass of red wine helps (a little for the soap, a little for me....a little for the soap, a little for me...)

I guess another view of this wish is for my "hairy half" (love that! I gots me one too!) to actually pull his weight instead of living the 'you're the woman' life - I have to remind him that back in that day/age women didn't also pull a full time desk job in addition to the full time home job!

Happy Holidays and I also hope everyone's wishes come true!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 10, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I guess another view of this wish is for my "hairy half" (love that! I gots me one too!) to actually pull his weight instead of living the 'you're the woman' life - I have to remind him that back in that day/age women didn't also pull a full time desk job in addition to the full time home job!



That's exactly what I used to tell my ex husband.  Sure I'll do all the "women" work...let me just quit my full time professional day job.  lol  Arse.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 10, 2010)

A bigger soap room.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 10, 2010)

:? I'd wish for my doggy to be alive and kicking; she;s just 18 months and might have cancer


----------



## Sibi (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to have a job that I LOVE and can make good money with.

I would also like to spend Christmas with all my family together.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 10, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :? I'd wish for my doggy to be alive and kicking; she;s just 18 months and might have cancer



Oh no, Dagmar!  That's tuff...


----------



## Deda (Nov 10, 2010)

You know what I want for Christmas?

I want all of you to get _your_ Christmas wishes.  I don't need anything else.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 10, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> You know what I want for Christmas?
> 
> I want all of you to get _your_ Christmas wishes.  I don't need anything else.


That's sweet, thank you.


----------



## carebear (Nov 10, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> You know what I want for Christmas?
> 
> I want all of you to get _your_ Christmas wishes.  I don't need anything else.


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd like for all my family to be healthy and together (without drama!).

I'd also like some stuff for soaping.

And maybe a new coat.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 11, 2010)

Being with family and the grand kids is #1 but after that I would like some SS equiptment to brew 20 gallons of beer at a time.

Bruce


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a looooonnnnggg list!  

Stuff I want: Embroidery machine, fabric, upland molds, new iron, new couch, a DSLR camera.  Those are my selfish wants.  

The thing I really need is to find a bigger house.  We are a fam of 7 living in a 2br smalllll house.  We have been looking and looking for the perfect one but have not yet found it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 15, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> You know what I want for Christmas?
> 
> I want all of you to get _your_ Christmas wishes.  I don't need anything else.



That is so sweet Deda


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 15, 2010)

For Xmas I'd like a Woodfields Silicone mould. A 3 log silicone one.
& a KitchenAid mixer would be good too.
For my hairy other half..... a huge heavy frypan..... so I can dong him over the head & knock him out to get some peace occassionally.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 15, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> *Shorter toilets.  Don't laugh.  We just replaced the toilets and the new ones are too high.  I cannot sit with my heels on the floor to save my life.  This aggravates me.  But they are new and so aren't going to be replaced.*


*

Not laughing... I think they just make them that way now.  I have one, too!!  

I want a 67 camaro convertible.*


----------



## cwarren (Nov 15, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> You know what I want for Christmas?
> 
> I want all of you to get _your_ Christmas wishes.  I don't need anything else.



BLESS YOU !


----------



## Lolly (Nov 16, 2010)

[/ the new Emeril cookbook


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 16, 2010)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

hehe, I'm sooo glad my house is from 1933. The toilet is so small, I'm 5 foot 4 and just fit in there with the door closed  *


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got one of my wishes....

http://www.fthar.org/info/display?PageID=9062


----------



## TessC (Nov 17, 2010)

Deda, that was an awesome wish. 

Me, I want to talk to my mom. No arguing, no passive aggressive snarkiness, I just want my mom to sit down and have a nice talk with me, be it in person or over the phone.


----------



## Chay (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm having surgery today, my wish is to wake up and for it to have been successful.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

cmd439 said:
			
		

> I got one of my wishes....
> 
> http://www.fthar.org/info/display?PageID=9062



That is a beautiful dog!  What a great story.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

Chay said:
			
		

> I'm having surgery today, my wish is to wake up and for it to have been successful.



Good thoughts for you, Chay!  Have a good surgery!


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 26, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :? I'd wish for my doggy to be alive and kicking; she;s just 18 months and might have cancer



My Christmas wish has come true, and more than I hoped for; Charlie is doing great. 
It turned out she had a really bad infection which caused a large lump in her neck. 
Everything is healing well right now, and she's her old self again.

On top of that wonderful news, I'll probably be the proud owner of one of these two boys before Christmas,pretty much unexpected.
The  rottweiler x bordeaux dog brothers were bought by the same person, who wasn't educated properly.
So I offered to take one in in case it wouldn't work out...
It's not going well right now as those 7 month old, 70 pounders are taking over the place  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm glad Charlie is doing good!  Those are some pretty dogs!  Big Boys!


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 29, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I'd really like to be at peace for once!  Lately I've been over stressed and felt like everything and everyone depended and was waiting on ME...
> 
> I really need to learn better ways to de-stress myself....at least for now a glass of red wine helps (a little for the soap, a little for me....a little for the soap, a little for me...)
> 
> ...



Hear hear! Totally, completely, irrefutably agree, 100%. At least get a show of appreciation every now and again....

Wishing your wish to come true!


----------



## Deda (Nov 29, 2010)

Dagmar!  Beautiful Puppers  Love hearing your good news!


----------



## Lazy Bone (Dec 10, 2010)

I will be on the road during the holidays driving north. I just want to arrive safe in one peice. I've never been in snow before so I'm terrified of driving in it.    Will be departing on the 24th and arriving at my new home on the 26th. Wish me luck!


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 10, 2010)

Lazy Bone said:
			
		

> I will be on the road during the holidays driving north. I just want to arrive safe in one peice. I've never been in snow before so I'm terrified of driving in it.    Will be departing on the 24th and arriving at my new home on the 26th. Wish me luck!



I come from a very snowy part of the globe so here are my tips: get good tires and drive slower when on a snowy surface - your breaking time/distance will be longer than on dry asphalt.
Slow way down before making a turn, make sure you have enough windshiled fluid and take deep breaths! You'll do great!

Good luck!


----------



## dubnica (Dec 10, 2010)

I want new job and boyfriend!  Please..please....


----------



## cwarren (Dec 10, 2010)

Lazy Bone said:
			
		

> I will be on the road during the holidays driving north. I just want to arrive safe in one peice. I've never been in snow before so I'm terrified of driving in it.    Will be departing on the 24th and arriving at my new home on the 26th. Wish me luck!



I too am going north for christmas ..  and yes good tires and drive slow


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2010)

the 'Tank' :0)


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Dagmar!  Beautiful Puppers  Love hearing your good news!



Thanks! I'm going over there with Charlie (6 hour train-ride) on Friday, to meet the dogs and see which one of the brothers my girl prefers...
Then I'll have two days to decide and they'll bring him over the 19th... The perfect Christmas gift... a 100 pound dog with little manners    8) 

Also, I just had some great news about my soap making business, the job coach thinks I could handle starting my own business and I have an appointment with a professional coach 2 days before Christmas  :shock:

This year is, hopefully, going to end way better than it started, from divorce to new home, boyfriend, new friends, puppy and preparing for my business


----------



## Deda (Dec 10, 2010)

Dagmar, you deserve the very best the world has to offer.  I know you're going to be wildly successful!


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's so sweet Deda! 
Not anywhere near being finished, but I have about 10 months from now on, so it's getting close   Scary and exiting at the same time...


----------



## Sibi (Dec 10, 2010)

I have one more wish for Christmas this year...to restore a friendship that I lost this year due to misunderstandings.  I miss all the fun times we had together.     I just don't know how to fix it.  any tips?


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 10, 2010)

Sibi, I am going through this now as well, I was matron of honour ( 2nd wedding ) for a friend who I have know for a long time, but in the process she became very self orientated and stuck up......she finally after 12 weeks noticed that I had gone quiet and asked me what was wrong ....so I told her ....probably should have kept my big mouth shut , but I seriously thought our friendship wha stronger than that.....anyway she doesnt talk to me anymore.....I figger that if I take a back seat for a little while hopefully she will see reason and we can get over our lil difference of opinion......

My advice would be to keep the door open and say Hi when ever u see her, always remember any special events in her life ....have u tried to chat to her about the misunderstanding ??


----------



## Sibi (Dec 13, 2010)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Sibi, I am going through this now as well, I was matron of honour ( 2nd wedding ) for a friend who I have know for a long time, but in the process she became very self orientated and stuck up......she finally after 12 weeks noticed that I had gone quiet and asked me what was wrong ....so I told her ....probably should have kept my big mouth shut , but I seriously thought our friendship wha stronger than that.....anyway she doesnt talk to me anymore.....I figger that if I take a back seat for a little while hopefully she will see reason and we can get over our lil difference of opinion......
> 
> My advice would be to keep the door open and say Hi when ever u see her, always remember any special events in her life ....have u tried to chat to her about the misunderstanding ??



Traceyann,

It's a real bummer to go through this.  This is my first time going through something like this that's why I'm clueless.  I haven't seen her in about 7 months and we haven't run into eachother at all.  Back when the misunderstandings occured I tried to ask her why she was upset with me but she wouldn't tell me why.  I finally gave up although I didn't want to.  So I hope that divine intervention will bring us together again somehow so we can start with a clean slate.

I hope you will be able to resolve your problems with your friend too.  I do believe that most friendships are fixable.  Good luck to you!

Sibi


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 18, 2010)

I want the one thing I know I can never have ... my husband alive and healthy again.  He was way to young to die from cancer.  We had so many plans ... a European trip booked and paid for ... Our children are growing up without their Dad ... His Mum and brothers in New Zealand are missing a son and brother ...

Fo all those people who find times like christmas painful due to missing their soul mate, family member, friend ... I wish we could all find peace in a world that no longer seems to be the place it was when our loved one was apart of it.


----------



## carebear (Dec 18, 2010)

I"m sorry, Kaz.


----------



## Deda (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh Dragonkaz, how terrible.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 21, 2010)

Dragonkaz...I'm so sorry.
Know that this Aussie on the other side of the country is thinking of you and your family.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm sorry Dragonkaz. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## calico21 (Dec 21, 2010)

I feel for you dragonkatz, I lost my mom(63yrs old) 2 yrs ago on x-mas eve from an anurism with no warning(that she told us anyway)...kinda makes you wish the day would go away.
But all in all I still have my "hairy half" and my "junior hairy half" so I am thankful and happy to be with them. Hang in there the branch is as strong as you are.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 21, 2010)

I have awesome memories and my hubby was also my best friend.  My kids (who are in their 20's) live in Sydney and I'm flying over there tomorrow ... with my beautiful dog, Wilson.

I may have to make a trip home (New Zealand) as my Mum is dying ... but I'm ok with that.  It's just such a hard time for her and my Dad ... but hey, they've had hard lives and will be leaving amazing memories behind for family and friends ... and I reckon that's the most any of us can hope for.

My hubby wouldn't want any of us to be sad this christmas, or any time ... but it's all the 'special days' that are the toughest ... coz they're connected to family!

Let's all have a wonderful time ... and then, lets make soap!!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Dragonkaz you have a lovely outlook on life.
Safe travelling with your best mate and have a wonderful time with your children.


----------

